# My son got to stick his first one



## JLG ANGUS (Feb 24, 2016)

My son Blake got to stick his first hog .....his little heart was beating out of his chest.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 24, 2016)

Good times, congrats to you all!


----------



## msbowhnter (Feb 26, 2016)

way to go young man...


----------



## mtnman74 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's awesome. I bet you're as proud as can be.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 28, 2016)

Good Job . Congrats to your son!


----------



## riverbank (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes sir !! Thats good stuff. Im 28 years old and Dogging hogs is a huge rush for me. I could only imagine what its like for a kid. Nice job fellas !!


----------



## munchie3409 (Apr 3, 2016)

That is great that your son was able to do it at such an early age.  

I just did my first dog hunt this past Wednesday night and I'm about to turn 43.


----------



## nkbigdog (May 22, 2016)

Well done young man!! Congrats


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 1, 2016)

good ole fashioned fun right there.  Congrats to the young man and his proud daddy!


----------

